

I might be forced to abandon Canvas because of this strange bug in Chrome on OSX - kodisha
http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=127265

======
route3
Simon Sarris [0][1] is a regular contributor to HN and he knows the canvas
element pretty well. He also contributes/answers many canvas questions on
Stack Overflow. I don't know him personally but he comes across as a nice
fellow - perhaps you could shoot him a tweet or email if you need some help.

[0] simonsarris.com [1] @simonsarris

~~~
kodisha
thanks, tweet sent!

------
sohn
So?

~~~
kodisha
So I find it strange...

It works really great on all other operating systems, but for some reason on
OSX it's drawing just a little bit off...

And this is exactly why i need canvas. I don't plan to have 5k + svg elements
on page. I want to draw raster, and i want it to be where it should be, and
not like this, like there is some strange rounding error or something...

